# Elevel issue on a passat cc



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I just fitted my elevel system to my passat cc , and I can run the car as a manual setup , when I connect the height sensors ,I can't setup the presets , it tell me my front left valve is open in the down position and the front right valve is open in the up position , but the valve work find as a manual system.

I am looking for some help or tips how to fix it 

Kenny


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't quite understand what you are asking.

Have you made sure the sensors have the correct amount of travel?
Have you done the auto-calibration?
Made sure all the sensors are fully plugged in?

Is your touchpad or rocket switch flashing an error code?


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Iku said:


> I don't quite understand what you are asking.
> 
> Have you made sure the sensors have the correct amount of travel?
> Have you done the auto-calibration?
> ...


Sorry I have try auto-calibration and that when the touchpad light up with the front left's down valve open and the front right's up valve open .
All the sensors have been plugged in ,even removed each one at a time to confirm they were in the correct position


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it solid or flashing? Flashing means that the valve is not responding correctly. Solid i believe means that it is out of range of the other sensors by greater than 30%. Are all of your sensors about the same range?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

when you ran the wiring did you undo the connectors, cut and crimp or solder the wires? If you can post a photo of the what the controller is doing and also your sensor placement, as group we should be able to get you sorted.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Is it solid or flashing? Flashing means that the valve is not responding correctly. Solid i believe means that it is out of range of the other sensors by greater than 30%. Are all of your sensors about the same range?


They are solid LEDs on the touchpad , do you think I have to much travel on the height sensors then 

Kenny


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

pologti16v said:


> They are solid LEDs on the touchpad , do you think I have to much travel on the height sensors then
> 
> Kenny


yeah, it's what the others have said. it's either not reading or it's out of range. was it white before you tried to calibrate? because if it's been red the entire time, it means it's not reading. If it was white and now it's red, then it's either broken or out of range. Do what OVRWRKD said, take pics of that sensor. I know I just had a customer call me because he just got his car back from the body shop and one of the sensors was red. The shop said they didn't touch it........but once I saw the pic I knew they did. The moved the sensor arm and it wasn't "clocked" correctly. make sure the flat side of the silver dot in the sensors center is facing the opposite direction of the plug. :thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

U got the new style sensors or the original ones?


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I when out after work and had another look at the touchpad , the LEDs were flashing if the valve are not working ,but the valves work if it was a manual system .

Can somebody tell me how to post pics from a iPad to the forum so I can show you the height sensor on the driver side(UK)

Cheers Kenny


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

rgarjr said:


> U got the new style sensors or the original ones?


They are the old style sensors


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

If they are flashing then that should have nothing to do with your sensors. Check that your USB cable hasn't gotten kinked or nicked at all, also check the wiring harness between the ECU and the VU4 manifold to make sure that all wires are intact and that the wiring harness has been pushed in the whole way. If neither of those solve the problem then i would remove the 16 pin harness (or however many pin) and check for continuity between the pins. It seems that the ecu is having troubles opening those valves for some reason


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> If they are flashing then that should have nothing to do with your sensors. Check that your USB cable hasn't gotten kinked or nicked at all, also check the wiring harness between the ECU and the VU4 manifold to make sure that all wires are intact and that the wiring harness has been pushed in the whole way. If neither of those solve the problem then i would remove the 16 pin harness (or however many pin) and check for continuity between the pins. It seems that the ecu is having troubles opening those valves for some reason


I did shorten the harness been the ecu and vu4 when I fitted it , so might be would while getting the multi meter on and check continuity


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

shorten it....it's comes short as hell. Mech is right, but it still doesn't make sense that they work in manual mode. and your sure you don't have your front two air lines switched?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL i did not even knowing that you had shortened your harness. I don't think that the wires are switched, because you said that you can still air that corner up when pressing the up button, and down the other corner when pressing the down button, i just think that there may be some sort of intermittent connection or something. Either way check it out and let us know :thumbup:


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I have now metered the cable from the height sensor back to the plug that go into the ecu and I did get continuity on all three wires at the height sensor , also I check to see if the voltage at the height sensor and it moved from 0v to 5v when the car it raised and lowered . 

I was thinking if I swap a rear height sensor and swap it with a front one too see if the fault move too the rear of the car , the fault is with the height sensor , but if the fault stay in the same position ,it maybe possible the fault is with the ecu 

Kenny


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

pologti16v said:


> I have now metered the cable from the height sensor back to the plug that go into the ecu and I did get continuity on all three wires at the height sensor , also I check to see if the voltage at the height sensor and it moved from 0v to 5v when the car it raised and lowered .
> 
> I was thinking if I swap a rear height sensor and swap it with a front one too see if the fault move too the rear of the car , the fault is with the height sensor , but if the fault stay in the same position ,it maybe possible the fault is with the ecu
> 
> Kenny


 you most likely mixed up your two front sensor wires from the harness. Did you cut the harness and solder them back together? quickest way to check is to switch air lines on #1 and 2 and then try and calibrate. The only issue is, it will think #1 is 2, and #2 is 1. but it will atleast trouble shoot it faster and you don't have to move sensors.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> you most likely mixed up your two front sensor wires from the harness. Did you cut the harness and solder them back together? quickest way to check is to switch air lines on #1 and 2 and then try and calibrate. The only issue is, it will think #1 is 2, and #2 is 1. but it will atleast trouble shoot it faster and you don't have to move sensors.


 I have plugged each sensor and confirm it was in the correct corner of the car , I did cut the wired as I said in my last post the are fine . 

Can the height sensors be fitted so the arm is facing the rear of the car or did it need to face the the front of the car as mines are facing the rear of the car


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It can face either way, the calibration takes care of figuring out which way the sensor is placed and where the limits are. 

Are you sure the sensor isn't binding on something during the travel or is the ball rusted out causing tension on the sensor? Just looking at the pics again they seem rusty. 

Another alternative is did you remove the metal clip thing from the sensor and flip it so that the ball faces the opposite way? Kilimats tried to do that a few years ago and that gave him a ton of problems with his e-level


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> It can face either way, the calibration takes care of figuring out which way the sensor is placed and where the limits are.
> 
> Are you sure the sensor isn't binding on something during the travel or is the ball rusted out causing tension on the sensor? Just looking at the pics again they seem rusty.
> 
> Another alternative is did you remove the metal clip thing from the sensor and flip it so that the ball faces the opposite way? Kilimats tried to do that a few years ago and that gave him a ton of problems with his e-level


 The balls look rusty ,but they are moving freely as I soaked them in oil so I could remove the threaded rod . I did take the arm off , but made should the arm is lined up with the dot on the sensor . 

As I am working away from home for most of the week I will have another go at the weekend


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Order yourself a new sensor to see if that's the problem. It's always good to have a spare in hand.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Tonight , I swapped swapped the rear left sensor with the front left sensor too see if the fault would move with the height sensor to the rear of the car , but the fault stay on the front left down position on the touchpad ,so it not a faulty height sensor . Next I need to get Alan of a ecu too see if that where the faulty lie


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> you most likely mixed up your two front sensor wires from the harness. Did you cut the harness and solder them back together? quickest way to check is to switch air lines on #1 and 2 and then try and calibrate. The only issue is, it will think #1 is 2, and #2 is 1. but it will atleast trouble shoot it faster and you don't have to move sensors.


Switch the airline 1 +2 and still didn't calibrate so it more the loom by cutting cable one and cable 2 swapped them around to sensor 1 is now sensor 2 and sensor 2 is sensor 2 is sensor 1 and still no joy in calibrate it . I am running out of ideas now , I even turn down the airrex struts to the softer setting to see if that makes any differents 

Hope jesse from accuair see this thread and give some advice


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

take pics of your set up.(management) and post them up. It might help troubleshoot.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Polo,

I didn't have a chance to read through the entire post but:

Did you test the voltage of each height sensor with the car at full droop and compression??? ( green wire on the sensor )

Are all of your corners oriented in the right positions? ( lines and height sensor wires in the right corners )

Did you shorten any of your height sensor cables???

Give me a shout at the office. 877-247-3696

Jesse


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Polo,
> 
> I didn't have a chance to read through the entire post but:
> 
> ...


Answer all the questions 

Cheers Kenny


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a friend post me a new elevel's ecu , so fitted it last night and carried out the calibration ,so now I have a full working elevel system again 

Next problem ,look like there a small pin hole leak on the bottom of the tank , was wondering how easy is it too get it welded up


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Finally after swapping out the elevel ecu I have full working system , as edition38 show was so close , I decided on what what I was going to do with rims


----------

